# looking for photographer to shoot a product at a hotel in vancouver...



## FredLondon (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi, 

I am a designer that has just designed and made a beautiful new champagne trolley for the Fairmont Pacific Rim Hotel in Vancouver. 

I never got a chance to photograph the item before it was shipped so I'm looking for someone to go to the hotel (liaise with the hotel managemnet to find a convenient time and place to take some pictures of the product.

Is there anyone out there might be able to help with this?

I can pay of course, but my budget is very limited.

How much would you charge to do this? Please let me know?

Thanks

Fred


----------



## tirediron (Feb 19, 2014)

Please don't cross-post.  Duplicate thread locked.


----------

